# Protektorrucksack: Evoc 2010, 2011 oder Deuter



## dereulenspiegel (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Ich suche für meine Touren (im Bereich von 1- ca. 7 Stunden) einen Protektorrucksack. Ich habe mich hier schon ein wenig eingelesen, aber dennoch ein paar fragen.
In die nähere Auswahl sind im Moment der Deuter Attack und der Evoc Freeride.
-Passt meine (neue) Camelback Antitode 3L Trinkblase in alle diese Rucksäcke oder sind wegen der Aufhängung oder den Maßen Schwierigkeiten zu erwarten?
- Was ist genau der Unterschied zwischen dem 2010er und dem 2011er Modell beim Freeride, außer dass dieser ein wenig anders aussieht? Gibt es beim 2011er irgendwelche gravierenden Vorteile, die die ca. 50 Preisunterschied rechtfertigen?
-Wie sieht die Belüftung am Rücken beim Deuter und bei Evoc aus? Im Moment fahre ich ein Lezyne Powerpack und bin mit der Belüftung recht zufrieden (kenne aber auch nichts anderes).
-Hat jemand den Ecov und den Deuter schonmal direkt verglichen was Tragekomfort und Aufteilung angeht und konnte ein Sieger ermittelt werden?
-Ist einer der Protektoren unsicherer als der andere oder tun die sich nicht viel?

So das wars erstmal an Fragen. Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## sic_ (18. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab den 2010er Deuter Freeride Trail (20l) und die Blase vom Deuter HydroLite 3.0 drin. Klappt wunderbar.
Fixieren kann man die Blase mit einem Klettband im Rucksack.
Das Fach für die Blase ist recht intelligent gelegt (hinter dem Rückenprotektor) und man merkt eigentlich garnicht das man eine 3l Riesensalamie mit sich herumträgt.

Wenn man den Rucksack mal richtig eingestellt hat, trägt er sich richtig angenehm.
Ein wenig schwitzt man zwar unter dem Rucksack aber es hält sich echt in Grenzen.

Die Fächereinteilung find ich einfach nur genial.
Werkzeugfach mit div. unterfächern, gepolstertes Brillenfach, gut zugängliche Seitenfächer und ein recht geräumiges Hauptfach.
Riemen zum befestigen von anderen Protektoren gibts auch und ein Fullface hat immernoch platz am Rucksack 

Der Rückenprotektor kann vom Rucksackteil getrennt werden und mal so getragen werden.

Ich bin einfach restlos überzeugt und auch bei größeren Touren (>50km) trägt sich das ganze sehr angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (18. Mai 2011)

Ich habe den Evoc er sitzt super. Leider wird es ab 20°C ziemlich heiß am Rücken. Das Rückenteil ist ziemlich flach und daher schlecht belüftet.
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das Rückenteil beim Attack ist.


----------



## swoosh999 (19. Mai 2011)

hauptunterschied 10er und 11er modell:
du kommst beim 2010er ins hauptfach nur von oben rein, 2011er hat einen durchgängen RV.

schwitzig ist der evoc, keine frage, da ist deuter besser !

bin aber von deuter auf evoc gewechselt und bereue es nicht !
aufteilung, tragekonfort..ein traum !


----------



## Onkel Manuel (20. Mai 2011)

Zum 2011er deuter Attack 20 kannst du mal in meine Galerie gucken:



.

.



--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/24350


Tragekomfort ist gut, man hat zig Fächer. Die "Salami" ragt deutlich ins Hauptfach rein, die Trinkblase muss man halt von den 20L Inhalt abziehen. Da das Antidote-Reservoir flacher als das Omega ist, wird die Platzausnutzung wesentlich besser sein...


----------



## the_lucky (20. Mai 2011)

Servus,
ich bin auch am Evoc Trail 30l dran, aber die 159,- schrecken noch ab...
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Rucksack in Kombination mit der 3l-Blase von deuter?
Thx!


----------



## swoosh999 (20. Mai 2011)

the_lucky schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich bin auch am Evoc Trail 30l dran, aber die 159,- schrecken noch ab...
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Rucksack in Kombination mit der 3l-Blase von deuter?
> Thx!



den freeride trail gibt´s doch nur als 20L, der freeride tour hat 30L.

von meiner seite aus: hab den 20l trail mit 3L deuter-blase-past perfekt !


----------



## the_lucky (20. Mai 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> den freeride trail gibt´s doch nur als 20L, der freeride tour hat 30L.
> 
> von meiner seite aus: hab den 20l trail mit 3L deuter-blase-past perfekt !



jaa sorry, den meinte ich auch


----------



## monday849 (20. Mai 2011)

Nur mal so als kleine Ergänzung zu den bereits genannten Rucksäcken, was haltet ihr vom
Boblbee?


----------



## gotti (20. Mai 2011)

Bei mir hat der 2010er Attack durch den weit und spitz nach unten ragenden Protector immer unten am Rücken gedrückt.
War nicht so optimal 
Werde mal den Evoc testen...


----------



## dereulenspiegel (22. Mai 2011)

Ok, diese Spitze vom Protektor habe ich auf den Bildern bisher nicht so sehen können. Ist diese Spitze denn eher bei größeren oder kleineren Leuten ein Problem? 
Näher ins Auge gefasst habe ich erstmal den 2010er Evoc Freeride CC 16L. Der dürfte vom Volumen her für mich reichen. Ich fürchte der Deuter ist eher unnötig groß für mich, auch wenn er mir vom Design her besser gefällt (ist aber auch deutlich teurer).
@gotti
Wenn du dir den Evoc mal angesehen hast, kannst du dann vielleicht mal was über den Komfortunterschied schreiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (25. Mai 2011)

@ onkel manuel....

danke für die bilder...

gruss accu


----------



## sharky (27. Mai 2011)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> hauptunterschied 10er und 11er modell:
> du kommst beim 2010er ins hauptfach nur von oben rein, 2011er hat einen durchgängen RV.



kannst du das etwas näher beschreiben? kann ich das hauptfach da "rundrum" öffnen? 
die unterschiede 2010 zu 2011 interessieren mich nämlich auch...


----------



## swoosh999 (27. Mai 2011)

sharky schrieb:


> kannst du das etwas näher beschreiben? kann ich das hauptfach da "rundrum" öffnen?
> die unterschiede 2010 zu 2011 interessieren mich nämlich auch...



klar doch..hauptunterschied liegt wie gesagt beim zugang für´s hauptfach.
das hier der freeride trail 20l 2010:
http://gmt-biker.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/P1020278.jpg
(der dicke RV hinten ist nur für´n protektor)

hier im gegensatz das modell 2011:
http://www.evocsports.com/de/evoc-bike/freeride-trail-20l-maple.html
hier lässt sich der RV bis unten öffnen, was ich sehr praktisch finde wenn man ein teil rauskramen muss, was ganz unten liegt...

ps. hatte dieses jahr die wahl zwischen freeride cc 16 l und 20l (beide modell 2011) und hab mich für den größeren entschieden. hat mehr vorteile, die die 30 tacken mehrpreis wert sind.

mfg und so..


----------



## accutrax (27. Mai 2011)

das 2011 modell sollte auch etwas länger sein...( zumindest die 20 liter variante)..
der vorgänger war ja recht kurz für grosse fahrer..da wurde der hüftgurt schnell zum bauchgurt bei ensprechender rückenlänge...

gruss accu


----------



## Der Kassenwart (27. Mai 2011)

ich bin heute genau den 2011er evoc (s. zweiter link im vorletzten beitrag) probegefahren.
platzaufteilung überzeugt, 3L source paßt, super sitz am körper. ob er am rücken schweißtreibender ist als ein deuter, konnte ich nicht herausfinden, da es heute deutlich kühler war als die letzten tage. 
etwas umständlich empfinde ich die klett- + schnallenbefestigung des hüftgurts. in anspruchsvollem gelände sitzt der bag zwar bombenfest, aber wenn man längere leichtere strecken zurücklegt, "klammert" das teil auf dauer. in solchen fällen nutze ich meine anderen rucksäcke nur mit dem brustgurt, das ist irgendwie luftiger.


----------



## sharky (29. Mai 2011)

@swoosh
vielen dank! und das kleine ovale fach oben mit dem evoc schriftzug, das aussieht wie der hauptzugang des 2010er, ist nochmal ein extra fach? sehe ich das richtig?

@kassenwart
der klettgurt ist aufgrund des protektors notwendig, sonst sitzt das ding nicht fest genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (29. Mai 2011)

mag ja sein, und der pack sitzt, wie gesagt, auch schön stramm, aber der protektor ist ja schließlich auch zum herausnehmen. 
in solchen fällen und bei ~10km anfahrt über straßen/wiesenwege zum trailhead bei ordentlich sonne, wie die letzten tage, bin ich mehr oder weniger gezwungen, mit geschlossenem hüftgurt + klett zu fahren, obwohl ich gern ein wenig mehr luft "untenrum"  hätte  
aber das ist kritik auf wirklich hohem niveau.

p.s. "das kleine ovale fach oben mit dem evoc schriftzug"
gut erkannt, doch so klein u oval ist das fach nicht. für goggles ist es zu klein, aber ne windjacke paßt gut rein. zudem enthält es nochmals zwei kleinere fächer und ein band mit einem karabiner aus plastik.


----------



## vopsi (29. Mai 2011)

meine erfahrungen mit dem evoc freeride trail 20 liter:

-deutlich schlechter belüftet als z.b. deuter trans alpine 30 , war mir vor dem kauf aber schon klar
- sitzt super fest aufm rücken
- durchdachte fachaufteilung, bekomme in die 20 liter ähnlich viel wie in meinen 30 liter deuter
- helmhalterung ( wie zu erwarten) fullface tauglich

für mich absolut negativ:

diese fummeligen " haken" der protektorenbefestigung unten am rucksack. man was habe ich gekotzt.zwar stabil aber hier würden sich klickverschlüsse besser machen. auch auf die gefahr hin, dass die dinger mal kaputt gehen, kosten ja nicht die welt.


----------



## sharky (29. Mai 2011)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> in solchen fällen und bei ~10km anfahrt über straßen/wiesenwege



einen tod muss man sterben... wenns so schlimm ist, kauf dir am besten einen separaten protektor, den du am trail dann anlegst


----------



## rigger (6. Juni 2011)

Also hab jetzt den Attack 20l jetzt bekommen und bin begeistert, super fachaufteilung, auf dem Trail war ich mit ihm noch nicht, hab aber noch den alten und der war vom tragekomfort schon super!!


----------



## Beckumer (7. Juni 2011)

Stehe auch vor dem Kauf eines Neuen Rucksacks. Weiß einer wie sich der Evoc 30L ohne Protektor trägt? Ist der dann am Rücken besser belüftet? Wie trägt sich der Rückenprotektor alleine (z.b Bikepark)? Und ist einer Dakine Freeride Rucksack besser belüftet gegenüber einen Evoc?


----------



## Vince Vega (10. Juni 2011)

Hab den Dakine Apex und den Evoc Freeride Tour 30l und muss sagen, trotz der Grösse fahre ich den Evoc am liebsten. Klar ist er schlecht belüftet im Rücken, was meiner Meinung nach aber Bautechnisch, durch den integrierten Rückenprotektor, absolut Sinn macht. Mich hat es bis jetzt aber noch nie gestört. Nichts desto trotz sitzt das Ding wie angegossen und man merkt die Grösse überhaupt nicht. Den Dakine kann ich so fest auf den Rücken schnallen wie ich will, iergendwie stört mich die kleinere Auflagefläche und das Volumen des Rucksacks sehr. Der Evoc ist genial durchdacht aufgeteilt und eben wegen seiner Grösse auch mit verhältnismässig viel Kram im Rucksack immer noch relativ flach auf dem Rücken, wogegen der Dakine mit dem selben Inhalt dann sehr weit vom Rücken absteht und dann iergendwie ein komisches kippeliges Gefühl vermittelt.

Alles in allem kann ich den Evoc nur wärmstens weiter empfehlen.


----------



## Beckumer (18. Juni 2011)

Habe mir jetzt beide zur Auswahl bestellt


----------



## Eksduro (18. Juni 2011)

@ deuter attack 20 liter besitzer:

ist jemand von euch über 190cm groß?

hab iwo mal gelesen das der ab 180 cm nicht mehr wirklich passen soll....kann sich da mal jemand äußern?

..und hat das ding ne regenhülle?


----------



## accutrax (18. Juni 2011)

das war beim vorgängermodell so, ..
der neue sollte auch für grosse fahrer passen...

gruss accu


----------



## Eschenbiker (22. Juni 2011)

Bin grad auch am Überlegen mit nen Protektorenrucksack zu holen. Vom Protektorensystem her scheint es mir so, als wäre der Deuter höher gezogen und deckt mehr vom Rücken ab... Ist auf den Abbildungen nicht genau zu erkennen... habt ihr da Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas-koeln (22. Juni 2011)

ich habe den neuen deuter und bin 189cm. keine probleme bei der rückenabdeckung und die belüftung am rücken ist besser wie beim evoc. besitze auch den evoc trail 2010. da mir der aber am rücken zu warm wird und ich den bauchgurt bei normalen touren als störend empfinde, habe ich mich jetzt für den deuter entschieden.

auf die frage wegen der regenhülle: nein er hat keine regenhülle.


----------



## Eschenbiker (23. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mir das mit der schlechten Belüftung beim Evoc sofort gedacht. Ergibt sich dadurch vielleicht ein besserer Rückenschutz? Ansonnsten versteh ich wirklich nicht, warum Evoc auf die Belüftung verzichtet und fast eine glatte Rückenpartie verwendet.


----------



## thomas-koeln (23. Juni 2011)

Ob sich dadurch ein besserer Rückenschutz ergibt kann ich leider nicht beurteilen. Aber ich fühle mich mit dem deuter perfekt geschützt und habe auch schon einen sturz hinter mir. bin über den lenker gegangen und der deuter saß die ganze zeit perfekt.


----------



## rigger (26. Juni 2011)

Ein freund von mir hat den evoc und der protector ist ca. 15cm kürzer als beim Deuter Attack, hatte ihn jetzt mit in PDS und bin begeistert, bin 176 und der protektor geht mir knapp bis zum Steißbein. Als regenhülle hab ich ne alte vom Deuter Race genommen und mit nem Kabelbinder befestigt und wenn nicht gebraucht im blasenfach verstaut.


----------



## h!0b (1. Juli 2011)

hey,

bei mir stellt sich die entscheidung genau zwischen diesen beiden rucksäcken (evoc trail 20 und deuter attack 20)

der rucksack soll auch alltagstauglich sein.... und für ne tagestour auf dem bike...genauso wie zu fuß durch die berge geeignet sein.

deuter:
+ extrem Qualität! (mein rucksack hat keine einzige macke, und ich hab mich weiß ich wie oft damit hingeschmissen, und hab den seit ca 6 jahren im einsat)
+ sicherlich bessere belüftung

evoc:

+ design gefällt mir besser


und weil ich mich nicht entscheiden kann muss ich hier einfach ein paar fragen loswerden:

als alltagsrucksack (uni: laptop, watt zu trinken, block, bücher / einkaufen) welcher gibt die bessere figur? sicherlich sind beide total gut dafür ausgelegt werkzeug seperat zu verstauen.. aber im alltag? der deuter hat kein kleines, schnell zugängliches fach wo man die potte verstauen kann oder?
wie schauts aus bei 30°C durch die stadt laufen... bekommt man beim eng anliegenden evoc nen komplett nassen rücken!? 

der hüftgurt vom evoc: sicherlich total nice wenn man nen trail herabballert... aber beim gemütlichen durch die stadtfahren? (kann man den offen lassen ohne dass der stört?)

der hüftgurt vom deuter: hält der den rucksack da wo er sein soll beim riden? weil das ist der hauptgrund weswegen ich meinen transalp austauschen möchte.. bei sprüngen und wilder fahrt, eiert der auf dem rücken rum und hüpft wie sonste was... denke das liegt zum einen an der hohen bauform (der transalp bedeckt nur den oberen rücken, steht dafür relativ weit ab)

vielleicht könnt ihr beitragen die entscheidung ein wenig zu erleichtern 

gruß h!0b


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. Juli 2011)

Hi h!0b,

ich habe mir vorgestern nach langer Deuter und Camelbak Zeit einen Evoc Freeride Trail 20 l gegönnt. Der Grund war nicht, dass einer von beiden kaputt ist, sondern, dass ich keine Camelbak Salami mehr aufm Rücken haben wollte un der Deuter eher ein allgemeiner Rucksack ist, kein Bike Rucksack (auch wenns drauf steht).

Aaaalso: Ich wollte eigentlich erst den Freeride Trail 16l Rucksack. Der war aber nicht wirklich groß und machte einen ebenso unpraktischen Eindruck wie ein Camelbak oder vergleichbar kleiner Tagesrucksack. Das Mehr an Staufächern des 20 l Evocs hat mich dann überzeugt. Die Rückenplatten sind gleich groß (16 und 20 l) und demnach hab ich den größeren genommen.

Zum Evoc als Tagesrucksack:
hm..., weiss nicht so recht..., sollte gehen aber es gibt bestimmt sinnvollere. Zumal meiner durch Schweiss und Dreck nicht mehr wirklich Gesellschaftstauglich sein wird in einigen Monaten 
Warm ist die Rückenplatte!!! Die Belüftung ist nicht vorhanden und der wird am Rücken sehr warm. ABER: Interessiert mich nicht! Ich bin beim Sport und demnach ist mir sowas egal. Als Tagesrucksack in der Stadt würds mich stören immer nen schwitzigen Rücken zu haben...(da kommt auch wieder der Aspekt: Montags auf der Tour reingeschwitzt, dienstags in der Uni mit T-Shirt den Evoc aufm Rücken..., würde mich stören)
Beim Hüftgurt war ich auch skeptisch: Funzt aber super und man kann den auch offen lassen. Geschlossen haste aber auch da einen guten Wärmeeffekt.

Fazit von mir nach EINER Tour:
Investition hat sich gelohnt!
Viele gute Fächer.
Rückenprotektor herausnehmbar
Funktionell als Bikerucksack, als Alltagsrucksack würd ich was anderes nehmen
Qualität wirkt gut, muss sich aber erst bewähren, vor allem zu dem Preis von 140 Euro
Optisch schick (habe den schwarzen)



So, ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir etwas helfen.

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## h!0b (1. Juli 2011)

jup haste  

damit verabschiedeich mich immer weiter von dem evoc.. weil er MUSS für 140 euro auch nen tagesrucksack sein. ich meine die komischen airstripe dinger von deuter sind auch durchgeschwitzt.. allerdings haben die nie zu richen angefangen.. oder waren groß dreckig... 


wenn jemand jetzt noch nen plädoyer für den attack 20 abliefert... gerade was die trageposition angeht und funktionalität bei abfahrten...dann könnte es wieder nen deuter werden 

grüße und danke


----------



## Lars. (18. Juli 2011)

Kann man mit dem Evoc-freeride trail mit 20L auch Mehrtages-touren fahren? Im Biketest stand das. Der 30L freeride tour ist mir etwas zu groß. Ich fahr auch 90% Eintagestouren und 10% Mehrtagestouren.


----------



## Markus3110 (19. Juli 2011)

Man kann auch ohne Rucksack fahren...

sorry...aber die Frage ist Käse...es liegt an dir, was du mit auf die Tour nimmst (muss) z.B. Regensachen, warme Sachen.....usw. 

Ich kann mehrere Tage damit fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jim_Panse (19. Juli 2011)

Schwanke auch zwischen den beiden, wobei ich momentan eher zum Deuter tendiere.

Nachdem die Alltagstauglichkeit wohl gewährleistet ist, würde ich noch gerne wissen ob er auch zum Skifahren/Snowboarden taugt, insbesondere ob der Protektor da nicht auf Dauer nervig ist?! Vllt hat ihn ja schon jemand im Skiurlaub im Einsatz gehabt?

Wie oben schon gesagt: für den Preis muss er einfach alles können ;D


----------



## rigger (19. Juli 2011)

Also merken tut man den Protektor garnicht, werde den vielleicht im Winter mal beim Skifahren ausprobieren...


----------



## KB-Miller (20. Juli 2011)

Benötige auch einen neuen Rucksack und wollte mir den 20l-Evoc holen.

Bisher bin ich die alte 9-Liter Version des Deuter Attack gefahren und war sehr zufrieden. Meine neuen Protektoren passen da aber kaum mehr rein.

Nach den Berichten hier (und auch in Tests von Bike-Magazinen) über den Hitzestau beim Evoc bin ich mittlerweile aber wieder bei Deuter gelandet. Der Rucksack soll schließlich oft auch für schwerere Ganztagestouren eingesetzt werden. Optisch finde ich den Evoc aber immer noch gelungener.


----------



## d-lo (20. Juli 2011)

Hab mir nach länger Überlegung, ist ja auch ganz schön teuer das Ding, den 30l-Evoc geholt, da ich auch irgendwann ne transalp plane. Ich muss sagen: ich bin hellauf begeistert. Ja, er ist warm am Rücken, aber bei einer 7-Stunden-Tour am Gardasee schwitzt man sowieso. Die Passform ist perfekt, da wackelt nichts, da rutscht nichts, und das Ding ist einfach saubequem. Die Fachaufteilung ist super, einfach perfekt durchdacht. 
Fazit: der ist sein Geld wert.


----------



## Jim_Panse (20. Juli 2011)

Der 30L Evoc gibts im Moment reduziert bei Rose, allerdings nur noch in S.
Wer also kurz gewachsen und kurz entschlossen ist kommt da verhältnismäßig günstig dran 

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/evoc-freeride-tour-30l/aid:395225


----------



## d-lo (20. Juli 2011)

Das ist der vom letzten Jahr und ist auch noch bei anderen Händlern reduziert. 
So war zumindest der Stand, als ich vor der Überlegung 2010er oder 2011er-Modell stand. Aber das blau wollte mir einfach nicht gefallen. am besten unter www.gh.de schauen, da findet man die günstigsten Preise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jim_Panse (20. Juli 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> Das ist der vom letzten Jahr und ist auch noch bei anderen Händlern reduziert.
> So war zumindest der Stand, als ich vor der Überlegung 2010er oder 2011er-Modell stand. Aber das blau wollte mir einfach nicht gefallen. am besten unter www.gh.de schauen, da findet man die günstigsten Preise.



...und wieder was gelernt. Danke


----------



## j_rg (21. Juli 2011)

Jim_Panse schrieb:


> Der 30L Evoc gibts im Moment reduziert bei Rose, allerdings nur noch in S.
> Wer also kurz gewachsen und kurz entschlossen ist kommt da verhältnismäßig günstig dran
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/evoc-freeride-tour-30l/aid:395225



www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8533766&postcount=754

70,- incl Versand


----------



## DerKeiler (31. August 2011)

Ich hab beide ausprobiert: Deuter Attack 20 und Evoc Freeride Trail 20 jeweils im Laden angezogen und mich dann für den Deuter entschieden.
Denke, beides sind gute Rucksäcke, falsch macht man mit keinem was!
Man sollte einfach, wenn möglich, beide anprobieren und dann nach persönlichem Gefühl entscheiden.
Ich hab mich rein wegen der Optik und der seitlich höheren Konstruktion des Hüftgurtes für den Deuter Attack entschieden.

Beim Freeriden in Ligurien bin ich zwei ml über den Lenker und hab mich über den Rücken abrollen müssen, der Deuter sitzt fest auf dem Rücken, da verrutscht nichts.
Service von Deuter ist auch super, mir ist ein Auto beim Einparken über die offene Steckschließe des Hüftgurtes gefahren, als der Rucksack am Straßenrand stand. Ein Anruf bei Deuter und ne neue Schließe kommt per Post.

Klar ist auch, daß beide Rucksäcke wegen des integrierten Rückenprotektors ungewohnt schwer sind, im Vergleich zu klassischen Bike-Rucksäcken.


----------



## Jim_Panse (31. August 2011)

Also ich habe mi auch den Deuter zugelegt. Ist halt echt ne Menge Geld für nen Rucksack (ca. 170 Euro mit Trinkblase), aber ich denke sowas kauft man sich ein Mal und hat dann ewig was davon.
Die Größe und die Fächeraufteilung ist auch super.
Tragekomfort ist echt klasse, vor allem die Belüftung ist top!

Kann ihn bedenkenlos jedem empfehlen und würde ihn jederzeit wieder kaufen!


----------



## rigger (31. August 2011)

Ich hab 125 mit 10% Rabatt bei BMO bezahlt und bin super zufrieden, ideal für Touren. Hatte ihn mit in PDS und benutze ihn auch zuhause für touren. Der vorgänger war einen tich zu klein vom volumen aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Osti (31. August 2011)

Jim_Panse schrieb:


> Also ich habe mi auch den Deuter zugelegt. Ist halt echt ne Menge Geld für nen Rucksack (ca. 170 Euro mit Trinkblase), aber ich denke sowas kauft man sich ein Mal und hat dann ewig was davon.



Qualitätsmäßig ist Deuter 1A. Mein Futura28 müsste jetzt in der 11. Saison sein und ich nutze ihn fast täglich. Lediglich an den Hüftpolstern sieht man erste Anzeichen von Verschleiß. Skandal!


----------



## Jim_Panse (31. August 2011)

Osti schrieb:


> Qualitätsmäßig ist Deuter 1A. Mein Futura28 müsste jetzt in der 11. Saison sein und ich nutze ihn fast täglich. Lediglich an den Hüftpolstern sieht man erste Anzeichen von Verschleiß. Skandal!



Muss dann wohl an deinen zu breiten Hüften liegen


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (8. September 2011)

Habe heute auch den Deuter Attack bekommen...wird Sonntag in der Praxis getestet.

Das Netz für Fullface und  Skihelme (laut Beschreibung) ist das dabei? Entweder bin ich blind oder es ist nicht dabei. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## muddiver (8. September 2011)

Ist dabei. Nochmal ganz tief in den Fächern wühlen.


----------



## cytrax (8. September 2011)

Ich konnte mich erst auch nicht entscheiden und hab beide bestellt. Hab mich aber dann für den evoc entschieden. Die Aufteilung der Fächer ist wesentlich besser als die beim Deuter da man den Reißverschluss beim evoc weiter aufmachen kann. Der Protektor lässt sich auch einfacher rausnehmen und ne Trinkblase is auch kein problem.

Den einzigen Nachteil den ich bisher feststellen konnte war das es heiß werden kann da die Belüftung nicht unbedingt optimal ist (hab ich aber den Mädels am Eurobike Stand mal verklickert) 

Ansonsten TOP ZUFRIEDEN mit dem evoc freeride trail 20L.
Der Deuter hatte nichmal ne Regenhülle dabei und fand den einfach zu klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (8. September 2011)

muddiver schrieb:


> Ist dabei. Nochmal ganz tief in den Fächern wühlen.



GEFUNDEN ...  Danke


----------



## Eschenbiker (21. September 2011)

Was gibtsn sonnst noch an Protektoren Rucksäcken? Hab bis auf die beiden genannten Hersteller und Großglockner nichts finden können.

Wenn die Evocs besser belüftet wären, hätte ich schon längst zugegriffen, aber aktuell tendiere ich deswegen zum attac... Da gefällt mir allerdings die Fächeraufteilung nicht so gut... VERDAMMT!!! 

Und ne schlechte Fächeraufteilung nervt mich bei meinem aktuellen 661 Tourenrucksack schon. Zudem ist dieser auch noch schlecht belüftet... Am liebsten würde ich einfach beide Mankos beheben.


----------



## Chiccoli (21. September 2011)

ich hab mich damals für den evoc entschieden. finde den perfekt vom sitz. die belüftung... da kann ich gut mit leben, schwitzen tuste eh. egal mit welchem.

Cube Bikes


----------



## Eschenbiker (21. September 2011)

Ich hab eben nur die Befürchtung, dasses richtig warm aufm Rücken werden könnte... das empfinde ich schon als unangenehm. Aber ich glaub, ne gscheide Fächeraufteilung is mir fast wichtiger?! Für leichte Touren werde ich mir wahrscheinlich nen normalen Rucksack, mit besser Beluftung holen. Der Evoc muss dann für schwerere Singletrails herhalten.


----------



## Chiccoli (22. September 2011)

ich bin mit dem evoc im august da rund um die region schliersee, spitzingsee, tegernsee rum... es war schon gut warm, aber den rucksack empfand ich nicht als zu warm.

ich habe diesen evoc freeride cc 13 l, den find ich wirklich ideal für tagestouren, aber auch für kurze schnelle runden hier um die ecke.


----------



## FlorianDue (22. September 2011)

ich konnte von nem Freund den Großglocker testen.
Ich find den einfach genial, und hab ich direkt bestellt.
Leider ist das über 2 Wochen her, und das Ding ist immer noch nicht da.


----------



## trossifumi (1. Februar 2012)

Ich bin auch hin und her gerissen zwischen dem Attack und dem Freeride Trail.

Was mich stört ist, dass der Evoc unten keinen Kompressionsgurte hat.
Ist das bei euch ein Problem bei nicht ganz vollem Rucksack??


----------



## Eschenbiker (1. Februar 2012)

Eigendlich nicht... ich hab mir zwar immer noch keinen Protektoren Rucksack gekauft, tendiere mittlerweile aber sogar zum Evoc Freeride Enduro. Denn mal Hand aufs Herz: Was hat man so gewöhnlich dabei? - Regenjacke oder Softshell Jacke, Protektoren (wenn nicht dran) und n Energieschub... Da brauchts nicht mal 20Liter Fassungsvermögen... Leichter isser auch noch


----------



## swoosh999 (1. Februar 2012)

Eschenbiker schrieb:


> Eigendlich nicht... ich hab mir zwar immer noch keinen Protektoren Rucksack gekauft, tendiere mittlerweile aber sogar zum Evoc Freeride Enduro. Denn mal Hand aufs Herz: Was hat man so gewöhnlich dabei? - Regenjacke oder Softshell Jacke, Protektoren (wenn nicht dran) und n Energieschub... Da brauchts nicht mal 20Liter Fassungsvermögen... Leichter isser auch noch



softshell UND jackenjacke, protektoren, kamera, gasbrenner, kaffeekocher..da bin ich um meinen 20 liter evoc froh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (1. Februar 2012)

Eschenbiker schrieb:


> Eigendlich nicht... ich hab mir zwar immer noch keinen Protektoren Rucksack gekauft, tendiere mittlerweile aber sogar zum Evoc Freeride Enduro. Denn mal Hand aufs Herz: Was hat man so gewöhnlich dabei? - Regenjacke oder Softshell Jacke, Protektoren (wenn nicht dran) und n Energieschub... Da brauchts nicht mal 20Liter Fassungsvermögen... Leichter isser auch noch



Wenns um die Belüftung geht, kommt man nicht am Großglockner vorbei.
Hab mir am Anfang gedacht, dass er sich mit den 2 Polstern oben und unten recht bescheiden trägt, ist aber doch sehr bequem (für mich). Die Aufteilung taugt mir auch und das Gewicht finde ich im Vergleich zu meinen kleinen VAUDE auch vernachlässigbar


----------



## Rookpat (3. Februar 2012)

Ich habe den EVOC Freeride cc 16 ltr und empfinde ihn als sehr angenehm. Sitzt perfekt am Rücken. Gestern war ich sogar froh das er mich am Rücken warm gehalten hat


----------



## LB2 (3. Februar 2012)

monday849 schrieb:


> Nur mal so als kleine Ergänzung zu den bereits genannten Rucksäcken, was haltet ihr vom
> Boblbee?


(Ich glaube das passt hier nicht so richtig rein. Such mal, dann findest Du einen Thread von mir zu dem Thema.) 
Willst Du meinen kaufen?


----------



## Micomicona (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

als Alternative gerade hinsichtlich Regen sehe ich die Ortlieb Rucksäcke. Damit spare ich mir dann die Regenhülle, welche man bei Deuter separat kaufen müsste und dann doch recht umständlich ist....Was denkt ihr ?


----------



## Eschenbiker (5. Februar 2012)

Richtig. Ich habe nen Ortlieb. Den nehm ich für wirklich alles her! Ausser zum biken. Man hat nämlich keine Fächer und keine Kompressionsriemen... Desweiteren passt er nicht ganz in den Thread, da er kein Protektorenrucksack ist.


----------



## Micomicona (6. Februar 2012)

...hast Recht und bestätigst meine Befürchtungen ! Wahrscheinlich ist Deuter dann doch die bessere Lösung und im Regen dann halt mit Regenhülle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eschenbiker (8. Februar 2012)

Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## inverted (8. Februar 2012)

check mal den ausfürlichen bericht von der startseite,... sind alle unterschiede genannt. regenhülle ist ab 2011 ohnehin dabei...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=551121


----------



## supperharry (11. Februar 2012)

hatte heute den attack und den trail anprobiert. musste sofort feststellen, dass der "attack" gar nicht für meine körpergröße (195) passt. wen man die riemen anzieht, rutsct alles unnatürlich hoch und der hüftgurt wird zum bauchgurt. der rückenprotektor ist zu kurz und deckt nur 2/3 des rückens ab. ganz anders ist der "trail",  deckt den ganzen rücken ab un sitzt ziemlich stabil.  hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem "großglöckner" besonders im bezug auf körpergröße? der gefällt mir vom konzept am besten.

gruß


----------



## reliable (12. Februar 2012)

-


----------



## tmf_superhero (18. Juni 2012)

Mal meine bisherigen Eindrücke:

Evoc ein sehr gut durchdachter Rucksack. Für meinen Geschmack zu viele Fächer, kriege gar nicht alle voll ^^

Allerdings ein Teil stört mich sehr. Auf langen Steilabfahrten rutscht der Rucksack sehr weit nach oben Richtung Nackenbereich.

Egal in welcher Position ich den Bauchgurt und Brustriemen zurre, der Rucksack ruscht immer nach oben, was extremst nervt.

Kennt das Problem einer ??


----------



## supperharry (18. Juni 2012)

Bei mir sitzt er bombenfes (MountainHeroes XL bei 195cm). Den finde ich nur für 3-stunden Touren etwas überdemensioniert.
Vielleicht hast du die falsche Größe? 

gruß


----------



## tmf_superhero (18. Juni 2012)

Naja ich habe M gekauft.

Der ist ja für 170 - 192cm ausgelegt ?

Ich bin knapp über 170cm,  ~ 170 / 171cm

Die falsche Größe, wäre S besser gewesen ?


----------



## Rookpat (18. Juni 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Mal meine bisherigen Eindrücke:
> 
> Evoc ein sehr gut durchdachter Rucksack. Für meinen Geschmack zu viele Fächer, kriege gar nicht alle voll ^^
> 
> ...



Also mein Bauchgurt rutscht auch immer nach oben. Gefällt mir auch nicht besonders gut... 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## supperharry (18. Juni 2012)

mmn kommt auf die rückenlänge und form an.


----------



## pat (20. Juni 2012)

tmf superhero schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ein Teil stört mich sehr. Auf langen Steilabfahrten rutscht der Rucksack sehr weit nach oben Richtung Nackenbereich.
> 
> Egal in welcher Position ich den Bauchgurt und Brustriemen zurre, der Rucksack ruscht immer nach oben, was extremst nervt.
> 
> Kennt das Problem einer ??


Bin 183 und hab einen Evoc FR Trail in M. Nackenfreiheit immer einwandfrei, selbst mit Integral an Steilstufen. Da rutscht gar nix. Im Gegenteil, der westenartig feste und stabile Sitz ist für mich der grösste Pluspunkt des Evoc.

Für eine gute Rückenabdeckung und schlanke Siloutte baut der Evoc jedoch vergleichsweise hoch und schmal. Vermutlich ist dir M/L mit 170-171 zu gross/lang, kommt wohl auf deine individuelle Rückenlänge an. 
Evoc empfiehlt S von 155 bis 170 und Rückenlänge 38 bis 43. M/L von 170 bis 192 und Rückenlänge 44 bis 50.
Du bist ein 'Grenzfall', während z.B. ich ziemlich gut mittig im Grössenbereich liege. Wahrscheinioch liegt dein Problem darin begründet.

Deuter Attack hab ich übrigens auch angeschaut, konnte mich damit überhaupt nicht anfreunden, obwohl ich seit vielen Jahren zufriedener Nutzer eines Deuter Superbike bin. Den Attack empfand ich als schwer, unpraktisch und zu kurz für meinen Rücken. Ich finde, da gibt's von Deuter Rucksäcke ohne Protektor, welche um Längen durchdachter und besser sind als der Attack.

Gruss pat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (20. Juni 2012)

Beim Kauf dachte ich auch: nimmste lieber S. Verkäufer meinte M reicht völlig.

Trage den jetzt seit knapp 2 Monaten und ein paar Spuren hat er schon gesehen.
Mal gucken ob man da irgendwas machen kann. 140 für einen neuen finde ich heftig.


----------



## rigger (22. Juni 2012)

Bin mit meinem attack super zufrieden, rutscht nicht weg bei stürzen und verrutscht auch nicht auf dem rücken. Die fachaufteilung ist auch super!!!


----------



## zweiheimischer (22. Juni 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Mal meine bisherigen Eindrücke:
> 
> Evoc ein sehr gut durchdachter Rucksack. Für meinen Geschmack zu viele Fächer, kriege gar nicht alle voll ^^
> 
> ...


 
@ evoc: hab meiner frau einen fr tour 30 bestellt (ist 178 und für eine frau sehr muskulös) in M. mir (180) passt er super. ihr nicht, weil sie so lange beine und dementsprechen einen kürzeren oberkörper hat. jetzt gehört er mir.

ausschlaggebend ist also rein die torsolänge.

zum gebrauch: 

- zu viele features, die hälfte würde reichen. sperrige protektoren passen da nicht gern rein, mit meinen pocis (knie+ellbogen) ists schon knapp.

- bei hitze unerträglich, extrem schlechte durchlüftung am rücken; naja, soll ja ein protektor sein, da muss man in sachen ventilation halt abstriche machen.

- bauchgurt ist bergab super, auch beim biketragen nützlich. im normalen fahrtbetrieb bergauf wiederum ein hitzeproduzent mehr.

- sitz insgesamt sehr gut; mich zipft nix mehr an, als wenn der rucki bei div manövern wie hr-versetzen mir den helm ins gsicht schiebt...

- verhalten beim tragen des bikes: das war der hauptgrund, warum evoc, wir erhofften uns, endlich einen rucksack zu finden, auf dem man das bike gut ablegen kann. die eckige form und der steife rückenteil ließen die erwartungen hoch sein. unser schwerpunkt ist bikebergsteigen, für eine 3-stundenrunde langen doch die trikottaschen.
naja; das funzt auch. aber leider nicht allzulange, da durch das gewicht die trageriemen durch den verschluss nachgeben, wandert der rucksack nach unten, das bike (unterrohr) liegt also wieder im genick/auf der schulter. ständiges nachzurren der riemen ist lästig. abkleben ist suboptimal, da beim tragen der riemen enger geschnallt ist als sonst... ein stabilerer riemen, bessere verschlüsse sowie ein etwas massiverer brustgurt würden hier abhilfe schaffen. ich weiss, der kreis jener, die das wollen, ist klein.

prinzipiell kein schlechtes teil. ideal für die kalte jahreszeit.


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Juli 2012)

Eschenbiker schrieb:


> Was gibtsn sonnst noch an Protektoren Rucksäcken?


Ortovox!

Der Freerider 26 ist absolut großartig. 
- Phänomenaler Halt am Rücken (generell bei den meisten Ortovox-Rucksäcken gut, hier nochmal verstärkt wg. Neoprenhüftgurt)
- Bisschen bessere Belüftung als bei Evoc-Rucksäcken (aber noch ein Stück entfernt von gut)
- Helmhalterungsnetz versteckbar
- Knie-Schienbeinprotektoren halten gut in den seitlichen oberen Skibefestigungsstraps
- Komplettzugriff zum Hauptfach auch über umlaufenden Rückenzipp
- Hüfttasche links, Materialbefestigungsschlaufen rechts
- Regenhülle muss separat gekauft werden


----------



## schneeerich (15. September 2012)

Bin auch momentan auf der Suche nach einem Rucksack. Bin auch bei Evoc Trail 20l und Deuter Attack 20 hängen geblieben.

Ich tendiere eher zum Evoc, weil ich leider schon im Lendenwirbelbereich 2 beschädigte Bandscheiben habe. Deshalb bevorzuge ich die zustäzliche Wärme des Evoc`s.

Jemand eine Ahnung wo man den Evoc Trail 20l günstig bekommt. Insiderwissen?


----------



## supperharry (15. September 2012)

wenn du noch warten kannst, werden bestimmt hibike und die anderen ihre restbestände rausballern. hin und wieder gibt es auch im bikemarkt des forums gute angebote.


----------



## schneeerich (22. September 2012)

Hab jetzt "relativ" günstig den 20L blau gelben bekommen.

Erster Eindruck nach 2h Testfahrt.

- Super Verarbeitet
- Cooler Look
- Auf jeden Fall genug Platz 
- Sitz super am Rücken (Hab M/L bin 180)

16L wären wahrscheinlich für mich wohl größtenteils sinnvoller gewesen. Ist echt schon sehr groß der Rucksack.

Allerdings will ich auch ab und an Tagestouren in den Alpen machen (wechselnde Wetterbedingungen ---> mehr Kleider) und da bin ich dann doch wieder etwas froh mit soviel Platz. 

Aber ohne jetzt 5 andere Shirts, nen Einweggrill, 5 Schwenker, 3 Käsegriller, 2 Baguette und ner Kiste Cola dabei zu haben reicht auch was eindeutig kleineres. 

Grüße


----------



## biker-wug (24. September 2012)

Hab zwei Jahre den Deuter Attack gefahren, den kleinen mit minimalvolumen, jetzt seid 2 Wochen den EVOC Freeride Trail.

Finde den Evoc besser, sitzt einfach besser und stabiler auf dem Rücken, dafür ist er nicht so gut belüftet. Was momentan nicht so schlimm ist, da es ja nicht mehr so warm ist.


----------



## schneeerich (25. September 2012)

Warum ist in meinem M/L Rucksack eigentlich ein XL Protektor drin?

Ist das normal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (4. Februar 2013)

Ich fahr seit 1 Jahr den den Evoc Freeride Tour Evoc Freeride Tour.
+ Sehr viel Platz ( Jacke Protektoren Werkzeug Verbandszeug Trinken essen)
+ Optisch geil 
+Top Verarbeitung
+  Super Platz gut durchdacht.

- Rutsch bei mir bei Stürzen hoch und gibt die LWS Komplet frei 


Seit 1Tag 
Deuter Attack Rucksack Gelb Orange
+ Sitz super Rutscht nicht ( Bis Jetzt)
+ Gute Verarbeitung

-Weniger Platz 
-Wenig sinnvoll Taschen für Biker


----------

